#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Дзэн и Чань >  > > >  >  >  Дзен и убийство...

## Савелов Александр

Помогите разобраться...
Каково отношение в Дзен - Буддизме к убийству живых существ и конкретно человека?
С одной стороны в Чань, Дзен так же практикуется восьмеричный путь, а значит и 5 обетов пратимоккши первым из которых стоит воздержание от убийства живых существ.
С другой распиаренная культура самураев с правом пробы меча(хотя это право возможно легенда?)
Читал такое мнение "Возможно, что амидизм и являлся некоей «субверой» самураев, особенно после того, как Хонэн (1133—1212) выдвинул тезис о достаточности искреннего повторения нэмбуцу (Наму Амида Буцу) для возрождения в Западном Раю — Чистой Земле будды Амитабхи — даже самого последнего грешника."
То есть замочил кучу народа , потом помолился боженьке Амитабхе и сразу в рай? Как то не похоже на Буддизм.
Так , что вопрос в каких случаях в Дзен-Буддизме допускается убийство человека?

----------


## Lanky

В Дзен любое насилие или убийство не допускается. Самураи или Буси-до к буддизму не имеют отношения.

----------

Won Soeng (11.12.2014), Антончик (12.12.2014), Балдинг (12.12.2014), Буль (12.12.2014), Гошка (15.12.2014), Кузьмич (12.12.2014), Шавырин (11.12.2014), Эделизи (12.12.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

Делай добро, не делай зла и взращивай мудрость (отличать одно от другого)

----------

Гошка (15.12.2014), Нико (11.12.2014), Савелов Александр (12.12.2014), Эделизи (12.12.2014)

----------


## Сергей Буров

В этой теме это уже обсуждалось: Мастер иккью и миниочерк.

----------


## Сергей Буров

Была ещё тема о том как корейские монахи защищали свою страну от японских оккупантов, потом я читал как японские мастера обучали там чему то камикадзе.

Будда о воинском деле.

Но тема о воинском деле, это вроде бы не та тема, может кто помнит ту тему, где говорится о корейских монахах и даст на неё ссылку?

----------


## Антон Федотов

> Помогите разобраться...


Разобраться в том, что происходит (происходило несколько веков назад) в головах у японцев? Это утопия.  :Frown: 

А если серьёзно, там всё очень неоднозначно. Во-первых, не всякий самурай буддист, и не всякий самурай головорез, хотя примеров когда эти вещи каким то образом сочетаются полно... но японцы они вообще не так "полярно" относятся к морали как мы... с нашей точки зрения они часто просто откровенно двуличны, но пытаться понять эту культура с нашей точки зрения это вообще не реально...

Вот, например, я как-то переводил по теме текст одного эксперта по японскому фехтованию. Это может и не совсем ответ на вопрос, но по крайней мере это дат представление о том как подходят к данной проблеме сами японцы:




> Позвольте мне поговорить об этом подробней. Выживание — основной инстинкт человека. Будзюцу — это техники созданные для того чтобы победить противника и выжить самому. Иероглиф “бу” в слове “будо” часто интерпретируется в Японии как состоящий из двух компонентов “хоко” (копьё) и “томеру” (останавливать), то есть его японское значение “останавливать бой”. Эта интерпретация противоположна оригинальном китайскому значению “останавливать кого-то используя копьё”, означающему животный инстинкт сильного подчинить слабого. Во время хаоса периода Воюющих Царств (XV-XVI вв.) в японской истории, множество полководцев и их армий, утверждая свою правоту, шли в бой с целью одолеть других, делавших то же самое. Война означает смерть, и это и есть значение “бу”. Независимо от справедливости причины забирать жизнь, нельзя убежать от факта, что убийство это отвратительное и грязное дело. Вот почему “буси” обратились к конфуцианству, даосизму и буддизму в поисках мира для своего сердца. Итогом этого поиска решения моральных диллем, стало слияние “бун”, или “букв” и “бу”. Буси почувствовали необходимость учиться “Пути слов” так же как и воинскому искусству. Перо не стало главней меча, но перо и меч образовали могучий союз. В течении 300 лет периода Токугава (1603-1867), Япония самоизолировалась от остального мира (сакоку), и в этом горне воинские искусства закалялись и оттачивались эволюционируя в уникальную японскую систему объединяющую “бун” и “бу” в единое целое, создав, таким образом, путь развития личности известный сегодня как “будо”.
> 
> Многие из пионеров этого преобразования были великими войнами прошедшими через ад войны, и стоявшие перед выбором: убить или быть убитым. На полях сражений периода Воюющих Царств они использовали технику убийства противника. В случае меча это было кендзюцу, эволюционировавшее в мирное кендо, цель которого не убийство, а развитие человека.
> 
> Сложно переоценить влияние буддизма на будо. Одна из центральных идей буддизма — равенство всех живых существ. Все, цветы, птицы, собаки, кошки и т.д. обладают единой природой Будды. Жизненная сила, пребывающая в каждом живом существе, одна и та же. Однако, чтобы жить, человек должен есть. Хотя рыбы, животные и растения находятся на этой земле вовсе не ради человека, чтобы выжить мы должны забирать жизни других живых существ. С точки зрения буддизма, чтобы жить мы непрерывно причиняем страдания другим и должны постоянно расплачиваться за эти грехи. Даже если не касаться добычи пропитания, тот кто обладает властью, даже если она употребляется во благо, получил её через причинение страдания. Проблема в том, как жить с этим грехом. Раскаивается ли преступник? Пугают ли его последствия? Это важнейшие факторы.
> 
> Хашизаки Касуке однажды сказал об отношении стоящем за “Йаа!” и “Тоо!” первой ката: “Даже если ваш враг — абсолютное зло, не обнажайте меч, и не дайте обнажить меч ему. Не наносите удар и не позволяйте нанести удар. Не убивайте и не дайте себя убить. Помогите ему стать хорошим человеком. Но если он не хочет стать таким — отправьте его в мир иной”. “Йаа!” и “Тоо!” иппон-ме это не результат действия так называемых “трёх ядов ума” буддизма (сандоку, т.е. неведение, привязанность и злость), это проявление правды столкнувшейся с правдой. Тем не менее, результат этого столкновения — смерть проигравшего, и такое убийство — самый страшный грех в буддизме. Поэтому необходимо искреннее раскаяние. Это раскаяние может вам помочь. Раскаяние замещает трепет перед боем на трепет перед путём Будды. Это помогает не только вам, но и позволяет помочь другим, что, в свою очередь, позволяет расплачиваться за совершённые грехи. В кендзюцу победитель выживает, а побеждённый умирает. Следовательно, победитель должен искупить грех убийства другого человека. Это искупление и есть начало превращения кендзюцу в кендо.


Источник

----------

Ersh (13.12.2014), Tong Po (11.12.2014), Антончик (12.12.2014), Эделизи (12.12.2014)

----------


## Геннадий Юрич

Самураи имеют такое же отношение к дзен как и скажем, русские или украинские казаки к православию. Врядли бы Иисус одобрил ихние пьянки, мордобой и лозунги типа-За Святую Русь всех порву. Но религиозным институтам, Церкви или Сангхе приходится как-то приспосабливаться к сансаре и идти на компромис. Безусловно, существовали разные кодекс чести, но их придерживались единицы. 
Ну а замочить действительно какого-то злостного упыря думаю благое дело. И гореть мне трижды в аду если б я не сделал этого будь у меня в руках меч или автомат.

----------

Ersh (13.12.2014), Буль (12.12.2014), Гошка (15.12.2014)

----------


## Сергей Буров

Тему меча я видел затрагивали в двух фильмах, как мне думается более подробно в этом фильме, здесь говорится что не "я" убиваю, а меч: Поиск видеозаписей по запросу Дзен. Всегда и везде, часть 2, с Тайсеном Дешимару , а в этом фильме видимо просто показана мастером меча медитация с мечом, фильм только с субтитрами, без перевода, я только не знаю надо на ютюбе выставлять чтобы субтитры пошли, или сами автоматически пойдут: Страна исчезающего Будды - YouTube

----------


## Сергей Буров

> Ну а замочить действительно какого-то злостного упыря думаю благое дело. И гореть мне трижды в аду если б я не сделал этого будь у меня в руках меч или автомат.


Наверное обеты бодхисаттвы первичны и он не боится ада, а тут такое дело иччхантики)

----------


## Геннадий Юрич

Японский кинематограф идеализировал  культ самураев, но сколько таких как 47 ронинов было? А так, обычный рэкет, разборки, грабеж на службе у феодала.

----------


## Сергей Губарев

Я полагаю, будет полезным и интересным рассмотреть гипотетическую ситуацию. Например, некий бодхисаттва, не владеющий боевыми искусствами, видит поздним вечером на улице одного или группу подтянутых мужчин в хорошей физической форме, которые открыто предлагают девушке оказать им сексуальные услуги. Ситуация быстро накаляется, поскольку мужчины, получая настойчивый отказ, теряют терпение и хватают девушку. Дилемма такова: или бодхисаттва что-либо предпринимает, или девушка не доживёт до утра.
Дополнительные детали: даже если позвонить в полицию, наряд пребудет на место не ранее чем через пять минут, улица не оживлённая (дачи, стройка, конечная остановка) и до помощи не докричаться.

----------


## Амир

> Помогите разобраться...
> Каково отношение в Дзен - Буддизме к убийству живых существ и конкретно человека?
> С одной стороны в Чань, Дзен так же практикуется восьмеричный путь, а значит и 5 обетов пратимоккши первым из которых стоит воздержание от убийства живых существ.
> С другой распиаренная культура самураев с правом пробы меча(хотя это право возможно легенда?)
> Читал такое мнение "Возможно, что амидизм и являлся некоей «субверой» самураев, особенно после того, как Хонэн (1133—1212) выдвинул тезис о достаточности искреннего повторения нэмбуцу (Наму Амида Буцу) для возрождения в Западном Раю — Чистой Земле будды Амитабхи — даже самого последнего грешника."
> То есть замочил кучу народа , потом помолился боженьке Амитабхе и сразу в рай? Как то не похоже на Буддизм.
> Так , что вопрос в каких случаях в Дзен-Буддизме допускается убийство человека?


1. для буддиста убийство - всегда плохо, не зависимо от наличия обета
2. из буддийских традиций только в хинаяне действие является определяющим, в других традициях определяющим является намерение. Т.е. важно не то, что ты сделал, а с каким намерением.
3. всегда найдётся тот, кто перепутает муху с котлетами и начнёт использовать учение для оправдания своих не благовидных поступков, с этим ничего не поделаешь, надо просто держаться от таких подальше  :Smilie: .

----------

Ersh (13.12.2014), Антончик (12.12.2014), Балдинг (12.12.2014), Геннадий Юрич (11.12.2014), Савелов Александр (12.12.2014)

----------


## Lanky

> Я полагаю, будет полезным и интересным рассмотреть гипотетическую ситуацию. Например, некий бодхисаттва, не владеющий боевыми искусствами, видит поздним вечером на улице одного или группу подтянутых мужчин в хорошей физической форме, которые открыто предлагают девушке оказать им сексуальные услуги. Ситуация быстро накаляется, поскольку мужчины, получая настойчивый отказ, теряют терпение и хватают девушку. Дилемма такова: или бодхисаттва что-либо предпринимает, или девушка не доживёт до утра.
> Дополнительные детали: даже если позвонить в полицию, наряд пребудет на место не ранее чем через пять минут, улица не оживлённая (дачи, стройка, конечная остановка) и до помощи не докричаться.


Тащем-та осуждается гуляние на улицах в неподходящее время. *Сигаловада сутта*. Как бодхисаттвам, так и целомудренным девам и молодым домохозяевам.
Но гипотетически, конечно, следовало бы позвонить куда следует, а в это время отвлечь негодяев. Громкой песней, речевкой, мантрой, милицейским свистком или выстрелами в воздух. И не идти на физический контакт, стараясь держать дистанцию в 100 шагов. 
Когда преследователи устанут, издалека нужно поклониться им с соединенными ладонями, и сказать : Я вас не презираю, ибо вы все идете путём Будды ! (Сутра Лотоса,гл.20)
Это будет воистинно эффектно, по-бодхисаттвенски !  :Wink:

----------

Алик (11.12.2014), Антон Федотов (12.12.2014), Кузьмич (12.12.2014), Савелов Александр (12.12.2014)

----------


## Сергей Губарев

*Lanky*, допустим, а если пока этот бодхисаттва выдувает свои лёгкие в свисток на расстоянии в сто шагов, группа злоумышленников затыкает девушке рот и они уходят в лесополосу? Что если физический контакт необходим в силу ощущения у злоумышленников безнаказаности?

----------

Кузьмич (12.12.2014), Эделизи (12.12.2014)

----------


## Алик

Из раздела "Вопросы и ответы" сайта http://zendao.ru/RU/Contacts
Уважаемый Мьонг Гонг Суним, здравствуйте. Подскажите, пожалуйста, как относиться к рыбалке и охоте? Как к убийству или безобидному хобби? Дело в том, что мои друзья и жена , как и я до недавнего времени, любят это занятие. А до меня дошло, что каждое живое создание имеет и сознание и эмоции, им так же больно и страшно , как и нам. Их убийство - то же самое, что убийство домашней кошки или собаки. И в этом плане рыбалка хуже, чем охота - ведь на рыбалке счет убитых идет на десятки и сотни, а на охоте - единицы. И как относиться к мясоедению, если сам не принимаю участия в убийстве? Имею в виду тех же мороженых кур или колбасу? Для моих оппонентов это главный аргумент...
— Не убивай никого! Однажды я задал Дзен Мастеру Сунг Сану вопрос: “Сунг Сан Суним, мы даем обет не отнимать чужую жизнь, но ведь растения тоже чувствующие существа. Они реагируют на свет, звук, прикосновение, но мы их убиваем для еды. Как это связано с обетом?” Дзен Мастер ответил: "Однажды старый Дзен Мастер, который жил высоко в горах умывался утром, а его ученик лил ему на руки воду из кувшина. Когда мастер умылся, в кувшине еще оставалась вода, и ученик ее выплеснул. Мастер закричал: ‘Не убивай воду! Не убивай воду! Не убивай воду!’” Затем ДМ Сунг Сан, указывая на меня пальцем, сказал: “Никого не убивай! Если нет для этого необходимости”.

----------

Won Soeng (12.12.2014), Антон Федотов (12.12.2014), Балдинг (12.12.2014), Кузьмич (12.12.2014), Савелов Александр (12.12.2014), Эделизи (12.12.2014)

----------


## Чагна Дордже

Интересно в каких школах дзен принимается джатака о том, как Будда в одном из воплощений убил чеолвека, чтобы тот не совершил убийства множества всей команды корабля для завладения золотом? А такая джатака есть  :Smilie:

----------


## Lanky

> *Lanky*, допустим, а если пока этот бодхисаттва выдувает свои лёгкие в свисток на расстоянии в сто шагов, группа злоумышленников затыкает девушке рот и они уходят в лесополосу? Что если физический контакт необходим в силу ощущения у злоумышленников безнаказаности?


Месть и гнев,даже праведный (или тем более), это омрачения. Это с точки зрения буддизма.
Но в случае реальной опасности мы, конечно же, не будем терять время на абстрактные умозаключения, а будем действовать согласно обстоятельствам, не забывая при этом, что осторожность - мать отваги. 
Следует также помнить совет Шантидэвы, что мы не можем дарить нашу драгоценную человеческую жизнь напрастно.

----------

Савелов Александр (12.12.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

Из чего только люди культ ни делают...

----------

Ersh (13.12.2014), Нико (12.12.2014)

----------


## Бо

> Из раздела "Вопросы и ответы" сайта http://zendao.ru/RU/Contacts
> Уважаемый Мьонг Гонг Суним, здравствуйте. Подскажите, пожалуйста, как относиться к рыбалке и охоте? Как к убийству или безобидному хобби? Дело в том, что мои друзья и жена , как и я до недавнего времени, любят это занятие. А до меня дошло, что каждое живое создание имеет и сознание и эмоции, им так же больно и страшно , как и нам. Их убийство - то же самое, что убийство домашней кошки или собаки. И в этом плане рыбалка хуже, чем охота - ведь на рыбалке счет убитых идет на десятки и сотни, а на охоте - единицы. И как относиться к мясоедению, если сам не принимаю участия в убийстве? Имею в виду тех же мороженых кур или колбасу? Для моих оппонентов это главный аргумент...
> — Не убивай никого! Однажды я задал Дзен Мастеру Сунг Сану вопрос: “Сунг Сан Суним, мы даем обет не отнимать чужую жизнь, но ведь растения тоже чувствующие существа. Они реагируют на свет, звук, прикосновение, но мы их убиваем для еды. Как это связано с обетом?” Дзен Мастер ответил: "Однажды старый Дзен Мастер, который жил высоко в горах умывался утром, а его ученик лил ему на руки воду из кувшина. Когда мастер умылся, в кувшине еще оставалась вода, и ученик ее выплеснул. Мастер закричал: ‘Не убивай воду! Не убивай воду! Не убивай воду!’” Затем ДМ Сунг Сан, указывая на меня пальцем, сказал: “Никого не убивай! Если нет для этого необходимости”.


В дзен буддизме много разных историй. Был монах, который разрубил червя пополам, когда его спросили сколько будет душ у червя, если его разрубить. И также есть история о том как мастер дзен убил кошку, которую две группы монахов делили между собой.

----------


## Савелов Александр

> 1. для буддиста убийство - всегда плохо, не зависимо от наличия обета
> 2. из буддийских традиций только в хинаяне действие является определяющим, в других традициях определяющим является намерение. Т.е. важно не то, что ты сделал, а с каким намерением.
> 3. всегда найдётся тот, кто перепутает муху с котлетами и начнёт использовать учение для оправдания своих не благовидных поступков, с этим ничего не поделаешь, надо просто держаться от таких подальше .


 Вот полностью согласен, готов подписаться под каждым словом.
Слышал мнение, что в буддизме разрешается убийство лиц ведущих к исчезновению нации, рассы . Что то вроде людей убивать нельзя а Гитлера можно.
Думается мне, что это и не убийство будет а устранение причины вымирания нации.
Тогда возникает вопрос при убийстве такого человека не из личной неприязни а с целью остановить уничтожение нации будет накапливаться карма убийства или же карма спасения жизни, или накопится и та и та? К примеру: благодаря накопленой карме спасения от смерти большого количества живых существ переродишься в высших мирах например человеком но благодаря накопленой карме убийства будешь агрессивным и вспыльчивым от чего всю жизнь будешь страдать , не вылезать из СИЗО и пр. прелести?
Или же мотивация решает всё и убив человека с благой целью накапливается благая карма?

----------


## Lanky

У каждого карма индивидуальна и механизм ее нам,простым людям, не возможно разьяснить. Это даже вредно. Приводит к запутыванию, сомнениям и к неправильным воззрениям.
Благая карма безусловно приобретается следованием Учению, твердой вере Трём Драгоценностям, развитием четырех божественных состояний и семи факторов пробуждения.
Тогда негативная карма проявится, но в меньшей степени. 
"Бывает так,что самое мелкое злодеяние приведет некоего неразвитого в теле, в нравствености, в уме, мудрости, недалекого, малодушного, пребывающего в страдании человека в ад.
Бывает так, что мелкое злодеяние, совершаемое развитым человеком, даёт плод здесь и сейчас, который длится лишь мгновение" Лонапхала сутта АН 3.99
Серийный киллер Ангулимала после встречи с Буддой, стал архатом, если не ошибаюсь.

----------


## Крымский

> А так, обычный рэкет, разборки, грабеж на службе у феодала.


Институт самураев это аналог европейской военной аристократии в Японии.
То есть самураи это служащие - грамотные, с разрядами и специальностями. 
Причем тут "рэкет, разборки, грабеж" непонятно, самураи это учет, записи и управление, скорее.

Меч есть у каждого самурая, но на одного фехтовальщика десять бухгалтеров, писарей и кладовщиков, минимум  :Smilie:

----------


## Геннадий Юрич

> Институт самураев это аналог европейской военной аристократии в Японии.
> То есть самураи это служащие - грамотные, с разрядами и специальностями. 
> Причем тут "рэкет, разборки, грабеж" непонятно, самураи это учет, записи и управление, скорее.
> 
> Меч есть у каждого самурая, но на одного фехтовальщика десять бухгалтеров, писарей и кладовщиков, минимум



Давайте все же сделаем акцент на первом вашем предложении-что самураи это служила, военная аристократия и потом уже всякие там писарчуки. Когда происходит военный конфликт между разными феодалами, чем занимаются слуги? Воюют. Победитель грабит и разоряет чужие поместья, земли, замки. Насилует женщин, пьёт водку...снимает стресс вобщем.Вынуждает крестьян платить ему налог в обмен на защиту. Разве это не легализовонный рэкет? Ну а опустошительные набеги на прибрежные провинции Китая и Кореи сопровождались все тем же-грабежом и развратом. 
Участвовали в них как раз самураи и ихние слуги.
Но говорить что самурай обязательно дзен-буддист как-то язык не поворачивается. Это гремучая смесь -синто, конфуцианства, буддизма. Какова роль дзена? Смею предположить, что это попытка оккультурить хаос. Привнести этику, гуманизм, высшие идеалы в это животное стадо. Ну а более способным личностям дзен открывал Путь Будды. 
Но здесь нужно все таки разделять дзен и религиозные дзенские школы. Там видимо как и везде, своего говна хватало:-)  Не всем же быть Догенами.

----------

Антончик (12.12.2014)

----------


## Балдинг

> Я полагаю, будет полезным и интересным рассмотреть гипотетическую ситуацию. Например, некий бодхисаттва, не владеющий боевыми искусствами, видит поздним вечером на улице одного или группу подтянутых мужчин в хорошей физической форме, которые открыто предлагают девушке оказать им сексуальные услуги. Ситуация быстро накаляется, поскольку мужчины, получая настойчивый отказ, теряют терпение и хватают девушку. Дилемма такова: или бодхисаттва что-либо предпринимает, или девушка не доживёт до утра.
> Дополнительные детали: даже если позвонить в полицию, наряд пребудет на место не ранее чем через пять минут, улица не оживлённая (дачи, стройка, конечная остановка) и до помощи не докричаться.


А зачем путать рыцаря с бодхисатвой. Не бодхисатва, но даже моему небодхисатвовскому уму кажется, что:
- бодхисатва достаточно осознан для того, чтобы равностно воспринимать всех участников события;
- бодхисатва достаточно мудр для того, чтобы земные жизнь и смерть воспринимать с одинаковым спокойствием;
- бодхисатва достаточно зряч для того, чтобы поступить так, как надо поступить, так, как мы с Вами не можем себе сейчас представить;
- бодхисатва достаточно освобожден от самомнения, чтобы не вестись на слабо;
- бодхисатва достаточно знаком (и не только дискурсивно) с 10 оковами (самйоджана кажется) для того, чтобы быть свободным от правил и предписаний. 

Я устал =))

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Лет восемь т.н. по пятому Питерскому каналу показывали фильм о самураях, то-ли Облачный самурай,или Сумеречный,забыл,но сам фильм обыте и обычаях и т.д.мне очень понравился,лет нескольо т.н.на форуме каким-то местом это обсуждали.

----------


## Балдинг

> Ну а замочить действительно какого-то злостного упыря думаю благое дело. И гореть мне трижды в аду если б я не сделал этого будь у меня в руках меч или автомат.


Геннадий Юрьевич, окститесь =) Откуда столько агрессии? На сайте тхеравада.ру есть очень хорошая сутта про Ангулималу (если мне не изменяет склероз). Не читали? Одно из наиболее сильных, на мой взгляд, произведений Канона. Вот там упырь, так упырь. А у Шакьямуни не было с собой ни меча, ни автомата.

----------

Сергей Ч (12.12.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Геннадий Юрьевич, окститесь =) Откуда столько агрессии? На сайте тхеравада.ру есть очень хорошая сутта про Ангулималу (если мне не изменяет склероз). Не читали? Одно из наиболее сильных, на мой взгляд, произведений Канона. Вот там упырь, так упырь. А у Шакьямуни не было с собой ни меча, ни автомата.


Я давно так не смеялась, спасибо!)))))

----------


## Крымский

> Когда происходит военный конфликт между разными феодалами, чем занимаются слуги? Воюют.


Мечом, копьем или луком? Нет, далеко не все воюют  :Smilie: 




> Победитель грабит и разоряет чужие поместья, земли, замки. Насилует женщин, пьёт водку...снимает стресс вобщем.


В кино - да, в жизни - почти всегда, нет.

Посчитайте годы мира и годы войны в истории Японии, 
прикиньте, что многим самураям войны за всю их жизнь не досталось и
все станет понятно.




> Разве это не легализовонный рэкет?


Сбор налогов и даже дани это, конечно, не рэкет.




> Но говорить что самурай обязательно дзен-буддист как-то язык не поворачивается.


Он и в синтоизме, и в буддизме одновременно, обычно.
Кроме того, он разное внимание может уделять разным вещам в разные периоды своей жизни.

----------


## Сергей Губарев

> А зачем путать рыцаря с бодхисатвой. Не бодхисатва, но даже моему небодхисатвовскому уму кажется, что:
> - бодхисатва достаточно осознан для того, чтобы равностно воспринимать всех участников события;
> - бодхисатва достаточно мудр для того, чтобы земные жизнь и смерть воспринимать с одинаковым спокойствием;
> - бодхисатва достаточно зряч для того, чтобы поступить так, как надо поступить, так, как мы с Вами не можем себе сейчас представить;
> - бодхисатва достаточно освобожден от самомнения, чтобы не вестись на слабо;
> - бодхисатва достаточно знаком (и не только дискурсивно) с 10 оковами (самйоджана кажется) для того, чтобы быть свободным от правил и предписаний. 
> 
> Я устал =))


Я прошу прощения, но это всё гадания на кофейной гуще. Сила убеждений, а равно их истинность, проверяется именно в таких стрессовых ситуациях. Люди вокруг ни разу не становятся осознанее и добрее только потому, что кто-то занимается духовными практиками.

----------


## Сергей Буров

Упомянули самураев, я сразу почему то вспомнил фильмы "Семь самураев" и "Телохранитель" Курасавы.

----------

Фил (12.12.2014)

----------


## Балдинг

> Я прошу прощения, но это всё гадания на кофейной гуще. Сила убеждений, а равно их истинность, проверяется именно в таких стрессовых ситуациях. Люди вокруг ни разу не становятся осознанее и добрее только потому, что кто-то занимается духовными практиками.


Кажется Вы не поняли о чем я говорил.

----------


## Алик

> Давайте все же сделаем акцент на первом вашем предложении-что самураи это служила, военная аристократия и потом уже всякие там писарчуки. Когда происходит военный конфликт между разными феодалами, чем занимаются слуги? Воюют. Победитель грабит и разоряет чужие поместья, земли, замки. Насилует женщин, пьёт водку...снимает стресс вобщем.Вынуждает крестьян платить ему налог в обмен на защиту. Разве это не легализовонный рэкет? Ну а опустошительные набеги на прибрежные провинции Китая и Кореи сопровождались все тем же-грабежом и развратом. 
> Участвовали в них как раз самураи и ихние слуги.
> Но говорить что самурай обязательно дзен-буддист как-то язык не поворачивается. Это гремучая смесь -синто, конфуцианства, буддизма. Какова роль дзена? Смею предположить, что это попытка оккультурить хаос. Привнести этику, гуманизм, высшие идеалы в это животное стадо. Ну а более способным личностям дзен открывал Путь Будды. 
> Но здесь нужно все таки разделять дзен и религиозные дзенские школы. Там видимо как и везде, своего говна хватало:-)  Не всем же быть Догенами.


Зря Вы так о самураях. Для самурая бесчестье было хуже смерти, как , впрочем, и для Российских офицеров до Октябрьской революции.
 " ... Я  постиг, что Путь Самурая - это смерть. В ситуации "или-или" без колебаний выбирай смерть. Это нетрудно. Исполнись решимости и действуй. Только малодушные оправдывают себя рассуждениями о том, что умереть, не достигнув цели, означает умереть собачьей смертью. Сделать правильный выбор в ситуации "или-или" практически невозможно. Все мы желаем жить, и поэтому неудивительно, что каждый пытается найти оправдание, чтобы не умирать. Но если человек не достиг цели и продолжает жить, он проявляет малодушие. Он поступает недостойно. Если же он не достиг цели и умер, это действительно фанатизм и собачья смерть. Но в этом нет ничего постыдного. Такая смерть есть Путь Самурая. Если каждое утро и каждый вечер ты будешь готовить себя к смерти и сможешь жить так, словно твое тело уже умерло, ты станешь Подлинным самураем. Тогда вся твоя жизнь будет безупречной, и ты преуспеешь на своем поприще...." http://www.litmir.net/br/?b=77555

----------

Балдинг (13.12.2014), Паня (14.12.2014), Сергей Губарев (12.12.2014), Фил (12.12.2014)

----------


## Сергей Губарев

> Кажется Вы не поняли о чем я говорил.


Будьте добры, объясните. Есть вполне жизненная дилемма, есть действующее лицо - бодхисаттва. Как ему поступить согласно своему мировоззрению и спасти девушку? Условия сохраняются: поздний вечер, пустая улица, неадекватная группа молодых людей.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я прошу прощения, но это всё гадания на кофейной гуще. Сила убеждений, а равно их истинность, проверяется именно в таких стрессовых ситуациях. Люди вокруг ни разу не становятся осознанее и добрее только потому, что кто-то занимается духовными практиками.


Сергей, есть, скажем, версия "Осы" как раз с четырьмя стволами...
Только к буддизму это -- убеждён -- никаким боком.

----------


## Алик

Притча " Такуан и разбойники" - канонический пример поведения бодхисаттвы : 

http://pritchi.ru/id_6243

----------

Фил (12.12.2014)

----------


## Сергей Губарев

> Сергей, есть, скажем, версия "Осы" как раз с четырьмя стволами...
> Только к буддизму это -- убеждён -- никаким боком.


Могу возразить словами Ганди: "Лучше быть жестоким, если жестокость есть в наших сердцах, чем скрывать своё бессилие под одеялом ненасилия".
Вероятно, я чего-то не понимаю, но пока складывается впечатление, что если я буддист, я должен закрыться в монастыре/у себя дома, созерцать свой пупок в ожидании просветления, что тоже к буддизму отношения не имеет.

----------


## Буль

> Я полагаю, будет полезным и интересным рассмотреть гипотетическую ситуацию. Например, некий бодхисаттва, не владеющий боевыми искусствами, видит поздним вечером на улице одного или группу подтянутых мужчин в хорошей физической форме, которые открыто предлагают девушке оказать им сексуальные услуги. Ситуация быстро накаляется, поскольку мужчины, получая настойчивый отказ, теряют терпение и хватают девушку. Дилемма такова: или бодхисаттва что-либо предпринимает, или девушка не доживёт до утра.
> Дополнительные детали: даже если позвонить в полицию, наряд пребудет на место не ранее чем через пять минут


"Группа подтянутых мужчин в хорошей физической форме, которые открыто предлагают девушке оказать им сексуальные услуги", и всё это в течение ПЯТИ минут, пока не приехал наряд полиции? Хм, чьи это фантазии?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Сергей Губарев

> "Группа подтянутых мужчин в хорошей физической форме, которые открыто предлагают девушке оказать им сексуальные услуги", и всё это в течение ПЯТИ минут, пока не приехал наряд полиции? Хм, чьи это фантазии?


Это намёк?.. 
Смотрим криминальные новости и вспоминаем недавнее прошлое: конец 80-ых-начало 90-ых.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Могу возразить словами Ганди: "Лучше быть жестоким, если жестокость есть в наших сердцах, чем скрывать своё бессилие под одеялом ненасилия".
> Вероятно, я чего-то не понимаю, но пока складывается впечатление, что если я буддист, я должен закрыться в монастыре/у себя дома, созерцать свой пупок в ожидании просветления, что тоже к буддизму отношения не имеет.


Есть одна штука, которую, по мне, важно понимать: словами (в идеале -- красивыми : ) можно оправдать (или -- пытаться...) и жестокость, и бессилие, и вообще -- что угодно.
И -- второе. Буддизм -- в преодолении себя. 

Хочешь быть героем и... пачками гонять тренированных пацанов? : )
Так это -- банально, без никакого Ганди. %)
Тре-ни-руй-ся, т. е., тренируй свой ум быть и оставаться спокойным. Иначе и никакая "Оса" (которой тоже нужно уметь пользоваться, начиная с решимости выстрелить в человека) не поможет.

А все такие фантазии класса "А вдруг?!. И тут -- я: отважный и не скрывающий жестокости в наших сердцах, по Ганди..." -- фантазии и есть: для поговорить, сводя при этом буддизм к "закрыться и созерцать пупок, в ожидании...".
Сергей, где и кто учил Вас такому буддизму? %)

----------

Сергей Ч (13.12.2014)

----------


## Буль

> Это намёк?.. 
> Смотрим криминальные новости и вспоминаем недавнее прошлое: конец 80-ых-начало 90-ых.


Конечно, намёк. Группа людей, "отстрелявшихся" в общей сложности в течение ПЯТИ минут ничего, кроме сожаления, не вызывает...

----------


## Ersh

> Могу возразить словами Ганди: "Лучше быть жестоким, если жестокость есть в наших сердцах, чем скрывать своё бессилие под одеялом ненасилия".
> Вероятно, я чего-то не понимаю, но пока складывается впечатление, что если я буддист, я должен закрыться в монастыре/у себя дома, созерцать свой пупок в ожидании просветления, что тоже к буддизму отношения не имеет.


Ну, получается, что так. Не понимаете.

----------

Won Soeng (15.12.2014)

----------


## Сергей Губарев

Друзья, а вот переход на личности - крайне не благое дело.
Если вы понимаете суть буддизма - передайте это понимание. А не скрывайтесь за фразами: "Вы ничего не понимаете". Ведь это не вина ученика в том, что он чего-то не понял, а вина учителя, что он не донёс.

----------


## Ersh

> Друзья, а вот переход на личности - крайне не благое дело.
> Если вы понимаете суть буддизма - передайте это понимание. А не скрывайтесь за фразами: "Вы ничего не понимаете". Ведь это не вина ученика в том, что он чего-то не понял, а вина учителя, что он не донёс.


Я Вам не учитель)))
Вы сами написали "Вероятно, я чего-то не понимаю", я только подтвердил правоту Ваших слов. Правда после них шло настолько дикое, с точки зрения буддизима, утверждение, что я понял, что Вы все-таки думаете, что Вы понимаете все правильно. Поэтому любой дальнейший разговор возможен только после того, что Вы искренне поймете, что чего-то Вы все-таки не понимаете.

----------


## Сергей Губарев

*Ёрш*, всё - чего я хочу - получить прямой, чёткий ответ на конкретно поставленный вопрос.

----------


## Ersh

> *Ёрш*, всё - чего я хочу - получить прямой, чёткий ответ на конкретно поставленный вопрос.





> Могу возразить словами Ганди: "Лучше быть жестоким, если жестокость есть в наших сердцах, чем скрывать своё бессилие под одеялом ненасилия".
> Вероятно, я чего-то не понимаю, но пока складывается впечатление, что если я буддист, я должен закрыться в монастыре/у себя дома, созерцать свой пупок в ожидании просветления, что тоже к буддизму отношения не имеет.


Где здесь вопрос?

----------


## Сергей Губарев

> Где здесь вопрос?


 :Facepalm: 

Вопрос был раньше:




> Некий бодхисаттва, не владеющий боевыми искусствами, видит поздним вечером на улице одного или группу подтянутых мужчин в хорошей физической форме, которые открыто предлагают девушке оказать им сексуальные услуги. Ситуация быстро накаляется, поскольку мужчины, получая настойчивый отказ, теряют терпение и хватают девушку. Дилемма такова: или бодхисаттва что-либо предпринимает, или девушка не доживёт до утра.
> Дополнительные детали: даже если позвонить в полицию, наряд пребудет на место не ранее чем через пять минут, улица не оживлённая (дачи, стройка, конечная остановка) и до помощи не докричаться.


Ну так как спасти кошку?..

----------


## Ersh

> Вопрос был раньше:
> Ну так как спасти кошку?..


Пока не поймете, что Вы заблуждаетесь, не поймете ответа.

----------


## Бо

Сергей Губарев, варианты решения такие:
1) Погибает бодхисаттва и девушка. Мужики уходят довольные.
2) Погибает бодхисаттва, девушка остается живая. Мужики уходят довольные.
3) Бодхисаттва раскидывает всех мужиков, как Джеки Чан, девушка остается довольная. 
4) Бодхисаттва погибает, мужики с девушкой шарят в его карманах и делят добычу, и дальше продолжают разыгрывать спектакль, ожидая другого бодхисаттву.
5) Прибегает ещё десять мужиков, валят пять первых мужиков, бодхисаттву и девушку.

Можно придумать ещё много вариантов, выбирайте любой. В буддизме как и в жизни нет однозначных решений и алгоритма правильных действий.

----------

Алик (14.12.2014), Сергей Губарев (14.12.2014)

----------


## Ersh

6) Бодхисаттва 10 лвл  просто изменяет прошлое, и ничего не проиходит
7) Бодхисаттва 11 лвл призывает энопланетян и они забирают девушку на Криптон
8) Бодхисаттва 12 лвл троллит агрессоров издалека, они решаю коан про кота Нансена и вступают в Гринпис.

----------

Lanky (14.12.2014), Алик (14.12.2014), Аурум (14.12.2014), Паня (14.12.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (14.12.2014)

----------


## Сергей Губарев

*Ёрш*, допустим, я ошибаюсь, но в чём?

----------


## Ersh

> *Ёрш*, допустим, я ошибаюсь, но в чём?





> Вероятно, я чего-то не понимаю, но пока складывается впечатление, что если я буддист, я должен закрыться в монастыре/у себя дома, созерцать свой пупок в ожидании просветления, что тоже к буддизму отношения не имеет.


В этом, например. И в этом:




> Некий бодхисаттва, не владеющий боевыми искусствами, видит поздним вечером на улице одного или группу подтянутых мужчин в хорошей физической форме, которые открыто предлагают девушке оказать им сексуальные услуги. Ситуация быстро накаляется, поскольку мужчины, получая настойчивый отказ, теряют терпение и хватают девушку. Дилемма такова: или бодхисаттва что-либо предпринимает, или девушка не доживёт до утра.
> Дополнительные детали: даже если позвонить в полицию, наряд пребудет на место не ранее чем через пять минут, улица не оживлённая (дачи, стройка, конечная остановка) и до помощи не докричаться.

----------


## Алик

> *Ёрш*, допустим, я ошибаюсь, но в чём?


Сергей, Вы можете задать этот и другие вопросы наставнику дзен Олегу Шуку, можно предварительно написать вопрос здесь  https://vk.com/topic-77667685_30653599. 
Сегодня в 22.00 вебинар  с ним, регистрация  https://login.webinar.fm/ru/login/fmconference/. 
Подробная информация https://vk.com/onlinedharma

----------

Ersh (14.12.2014), Паня (14.12.2014), Сергей Губарев (14.12.2014), Шавырин (14.12.2014)

----------


## Фил

Бодхисаттва - капитан ОМОНа возвращается на автобусе со своим отделением. Мужиков и девушку забирают в автобус. Девушку отвозят домой, через некоторое время она выходит замуж за неженатого бойца омона и они живут долго и счастливо в окружении 6 детей. 
Мужикам читают лекцию, после которой они исправляются и поступают на службу в полицию и теперь охраняют район от хулиганов и помогают бабушкам носить тяжелые сумки.

Так, я думаю, все и будет.

----------

Ersh (14.12.2014), Won Soeng (15.12.2014), Алик (14.12.2014), Буль (15.12.2014), Крымский (14.12.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (15.12.2014)

----------


## Балдинг

> Будьте добры, объясните. Есть вполне жизненная дилемма, есть действующее лицо - бодхисаттва. Как ему поступить согласно своему мировоззрению и спасти девушку? Условия сохраняются: поздний вечер, пустая улица, неадекватная группа молодых людей.


Здравствуйте, Сергей Губарев,
Если вопрос еще актуален предприму попытку развернуть план. Кстати, Вы совершенно правильно ниже отмечали, что мы плохо объясняем. 

Часть 1. Основная
Никто не имеет дело с реальностью. Мы имеем дело с индивидуальной рефлексией этой реальности. Любое наше представление о чем-либо беднее действительного положения дел. Рефлексия (отражение) мира различно у различных людей. Существуют некоторые способы коммуникации для того, чтобы людям, как коллективным животным, вместо понимания иметь хотя бы некий симулякр понимания, пригодный при практическом разрешении некоторых вопросов.
Так вот, та степень омрачения сознания на уровне рефлексии которого был задан вопрос, присуща заурядному (не самому лучшему) сознанию домохозяина. При этом вопрос парадоксальным образом предполагает некий рецепт поведения бодхисатвы, рефлексия мироздания которым находится на отличном от заурядного домохозяина уровне. 
Предположим, что на менее омраченном уровне.
Т.е. вопрос в самом себе чреват дефектом отсутсвия возможности получения на него сколько-нибудь позитивного ответа.

Часть 2. Иллюстративная 
Мы с Вами можем лишь моделировать паттерны осознавания бодхисатвы.
а) Так вот, в рамках такого моделирования мы видим, что в Вашем вопросе уже расставлены предпосылочные оценки.
Но, сдается мне, бодхисатва (нормальный бодхисатва -)) в достаточной мере пребывает в безоценочном сознании, чтобы в описанной Вами ситуации сострадать к примеру спорстменам в не меньшей, а м.б. и большей степени, чем женщине. Ведь они своим поступком, диктуемым страстями, могут ощутимо попортить себе карму.
б) бодхисатва наверное лучше нас с Вами знает, что наблюдаемое - есть плоды ранее сложившихся предпосылок. А что привело эту женщину, этих спортсменов в этот час, в это место?

Часть 3. Дополнительная
Если же, как концепция для сценария, то Ваш вариант был бы гораздо интереснее при таком раскладе. Приблизившись к группе, бодхисатва узнает в женщине свою дочь, которую он более 15 лет назад вместе с ее матерью оставил одних (ну как у него чакра открылась, торкнуло его) и ушел в жизнь бездомную, где, где-то в отдаленных аграрных районах Азии попал в рабство, отпахал эти 15 лет скотником, но судьба улыбнулась (а улыбнулась ли?), ему удалось бежать и долго ли коротко ли добраться до своео родного поселка, где оказывается жена давно умерла, дочь занимается проституцией и вот сейчас что-то не поделила со спорсменами. 

Часть 4. Практический план
Если же хочется иметь домашние заготовки, то заготовки эти никаких боком не касаются ниакого бодхисатвы. Ты сам, для себя самого должен решить, готов ты отдавать жизнь/здоровье ради участия в спасении ЖС, подвергаемых насилию? Или не готов. Тут личный выбор каждого.

----------

Сергей Губарев (15.12.2014), Фил (15.12.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это намёк?.. 
> Смотрим криминальные новости и вспоминаем недавнее прошлое: конец 80-ых-начало 90-ых.


Здесь немало тех, кто в эти самые лихие годы жил, и сталкивался. 
Есть немало людей, которые видят подобный криминал со стороны и удивляются - как можно?
Но если бы Вы знали подобных людей лично, Вы бы понимали, как именно так можно. Почему они такие были и есть, и что на самом деле эти люди могли сделать, а что не могли. 

На беспредельщиков всегда была управа, в виде более серьезных бандитов. Жертвами беспредельщиков почти всегда были люди из группы риска. Добропорядочные граждане боялись в одиночку разгуливать по неблагополучным районам, потому что знали, чем это грозит. Некоторые попадались, кто по глупости. кто по недоразумению, в эту молотилку. У меня в драке зарезали лучшего друга. И знаете что? Это были не беспредельщики. Это были вполне обычные пацаны. К которым, как им показалось, не проявили должного уважения. 

Я и в гораздо более благополучные годы регулярно встречаю людей, которые так и ищут неприятности. Да и сам знаю это обостренное состояние, когда просто ждешь, что кто-нибудь завяжет конфликт, чтобы сорвать свой гнев. 

Нужно смотреть в причины и условия для возникновения гнева и действий, вызванных гневом. А не фантазировать о том, как невежда пытается действовать подобно бодхисаттве, не пытаясь понять ум, а пытаясь ограничить поведение.

----------

Алик (15.12.2014), Антончик (15.12.2014), Паня (15.12.2014), Шавырин (15.12.2014)

----------


## Фил

Все домашние заготовки полетят ко всем чертям в реальной ситуации, потому что она будет другая.

----------

Won Soeng (15.12.2014), Алик (15.12.2014), Паня (15.12.2014), Шавырин (15.12.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Друзья, а вот переход на личности - крайне не благое дело.
> Если вы понимаете суть буддизма - передайте это понимание. А не скрывайтесь за фразами: "Вы ничего не понимаете". Ведь это не вина ученика в том, что он чего-то не понял, а вина учителя, что он не донёс.


Суть буддизма - понять собственную природу. Природу себя. Понять ее и увидеть, что это природа всех существ. Если Вы что-то не понимаете - то это лишь оттого, что Вы не всматриваетесь. Не ищете причин и условий. Когда невежда пытается во что-то вмешаться, получается конфликт.

Бодхисаттва видит причины всех состояний ума и оттого имеет сострадание не только к жертве, но и к насильнику. В ситуации нет разделения на жертву и насильника. Если Вы видите страдание, Вы знаете - все существа жертвы страдания. 

Коан с группой насильников - хороший коан. Он направляет внимание. Но Вы должны искать ответ в понимании их действий, а не в страхе - что же мне делать? Когда Вы поймете - страх исчезнет. Ведь Вы боитесь за себя, правда? Это тоже от непонимания. Вы не понимаете вопрос жизни и смерти и поэтому Вами руководит страх. Когда Вы поймете страх, его возникновение, его прекращение, Вы сможете дружить с теми, кто полон агрессии, насилия. Вы сможете помогать им преодолевать гнев, ненависть, похоть. Вы увидите, что вся бравада, глумление - это лишь защитные реакции. Человек, который считает себя лишенным любви и заботы, не боится их потерять. У него другие ценностные ориентиры. Он боится потерять уважение тех, с кем постоянно общается. 

Смотрите в свой ум и Вы сможете понять всех чувствующих существ.

----------

Алик (15.12.2014), Антончик (15.12.2014), Паня (15.12.2014), Сергей Губарев (15.12.2014), Фил (15.12.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Все домашние заготовки полетят ко всем чертям в реальной ситуации, потому что она будет другая.


Все верно. Домашние заготовки - это фантазии на почве страха и гнева. Если не пытаться избегать общения с людьми, можно увидеть, что даже самые агрессивные люди способны проявлять любовь и заботу. И как бы ни была тонка черта перед кипящей злобой - она есть всегда. И способность достучаться до сердца - это наша личная способность. Чем она сильнее, тем больше существ могут быть нами поняты и не отвергнуты.

----------

Алик (15.12.2014), Фил (15.12.2014)

----------


## Алик

Из притчи " Такуан и разбойники" :
"...Даже разбойник, чтобы стать предводителем, должен иметь пять добродетелей. Прежде чем совершить нападение, ты думаешь о тактике; это мудрость. Несмотря на опасность, ты врываешься в дом и похищаешь казну; это смелость. Ты заботишься о своих людях; это следование долгу. Твои люди подчиняются тебе как предводителю; это уважение. Ты делишься награбленным с бедными; это щедрость. Без этих добродетелей невозможно стать даже разбойником. Таким образом, ты уважаемый человек, наделённый пятью добродетелями. Связавшись с разбойниками, ты совершил ошибку и отошёл от истинного пути. Раскайся в своих недобрых делах и верни себе былую честь..." 
Источник: http://pritchi.ru/id_6243

----------

Won Soeng (15.12.2014), Паня (15.12.2014), Фил (15.12.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> *Ёрш*, всё - чего я хочу - получить прямой, чёткий ответ на конкретно поставленный вопрос.


Чтобы Вы смогли понять ответ, Вам нужно понять эту группу мужчин. Любое действие в неведении неправильно изначально. Решение коана в мудрости. В прекращении неведения. Если Вы эту мудрость не взрастили, Вы отвергаете этих людей, эти люди отвергают Вас. Вы не знаете, как проявить к ним уважение, как переключить их внимание, как разобраться в ситуации. Вы не понимаете, как такая ситуация вообще могла сложиться, ведь перед Вами нелюди, что-то, что Вы не хотите воспринимать как подобное себе.

Представьте себе другую фантазию. Вы никакой не бодхисаттва. Вы уважаемый пацан, авторитет. Вы подходите и говорите: пацаны, есть дело. Ты, берешь машну, отвозишь ее домой, остальные - со мной. Такой криминальный расклад Вы в состоянии себе вообразить? Или Вы не представляете себе, кто может быть авторитетом для этих "мужиков"?

Если Вы не знакомы с состоянием, в котором можно не сомневаясь применить убийственную решимость (то есть убить в одно мгновение без тени сомнения) - какой же Вы тогда бодхисаттва? Вы просто житель уголка сансары, который Вам кажется комфортным.

----------

Фил (15.12.2014)

----------


## Паня

> Вы не понимаете вопрос жизни и смерти и поэтому Вами руководит страх.


Уважаемый, Won Soeng, Вам удалось понять вопрос жизни и смерти?

----------

Нико (15.12.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Уважаемый, Won Soeng, Вам удалось понять вопрос жизни и смерти?


С другой стороны, мы столько раз уже умирали и рождались, что пора бы перестать бояться).

----------


## Won Soeng

> Уважаемый, Won Soeng, Вам удалось понять вопрос жизни и смерти?


Проверьте, если знаете как. Если Вас интересует моя личная оценка степени уверенности - довольно глубоко, но не на 100%

----------

Паня (15.12.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> С другой стороны, мы столько раз уже умирали и рождались, что пора бы перестать бояться).


Немного людей придают значение мысли, что они уже жили и уже умирали раньше и что это еще повторится. Для очень многих людей это лишь отстраненная от реальной жизни фантазия. Боль неприятна или даже невыносима и умирать страшно. Это вполне естественно. Из-за этого страха жизнь людей сильно отличается от их же собственного идеала.

----------

Алик (15.12.2014)

----------


## Паня

> С другой стороны, мы столько раз уже умирали и рождались, что пора бы перестать бояться).


Наверное вы правы – глубоко верующим людям бояться нечего.

----------


## Нико

> Наверное вы правы – глубоко верующим людям бояться нечего.


Дело здесь не в вере совершенно. Дело в том, как умирать будем.

----------


## Геннадий Юрич

> Зря Вы так о самураях. Для самурая бесчестье было хуже смерти, как , впрочем, и для Российских офицеров до Октябрьской революции.
>  " ... Я  постиг, что Путь Самурая - это смерть. В ситуации "или-или" без колебаний выбирай смерть. Это нетрудно. Исполнись решимости и действуй. Только малодушные оправдывают себя рассуждениями о том, что умереть, не достигнув цели, означает умереть собачьей смертью. Сделать правильный выбор в ситуации "или-или" практически невозможно. Все мы желаем жить, и поэтому неудивительно, что каждый пытается найти оправдание, чтобы не умирать. Но если человек не достиг цели и продолжает жить, он проявляет малодушие. Он поступает недостойно. Если же он не достиг цели и умер, это действительно фанатизм и собачья смерть. Но в этом нет ничего постыдного. Такая смерть есть Путь Самурая. Если каждое утро и каждый вечер ты будешь готовить себя к смерти и сможешь жить так, словно твое тело уже умерло, ты станешь Подлинным самураем. Тогда вся твоя жизнь будет безупречной, и ты преуспеешь на своем поприще...." http://www.litmir.net/br/?b=77555


Вы серъезно? То что вы привели это классика жанра, или лучше сказать идеальная модель поведения. Но реальность, знаете ли, несколько отлична от романтизма горстки идеалистов. Хотя бесспорно они задают образцы для подражания. Если уж буддийские монахи дрались с оружием в руках за кусок жирного пирога, то о каком самурайском благородстве может идти речь. Но если ваша модель благородства идёт рука об руку с жаждой наживы,обладания или гордыни то да...они благородны. Давайте возьмём самого знаменитого фехтовальщика Миямото Мусаси. Ведь очевидно же, что за страстным желанием быть непревзойденным мастером и провести всю жизнь в войнах и дуэлях стоит честолюбие и гордыня. 

Тут упоминали о чести русского офицера. Конечно, у него был кодекс чести, что не мешало ему хлестать водку, играть в азартные игры, портить девок и пороть крестьян.

----------


## Нико

> Тут упоминали о чести русского офицера. Конечно, у него был кодекс чести, что не мешало ему хлестать водку, играть в азартные игры, портить девок и пороть крестьян.


Ну так без этого практически нет мужчины).

----------

Буль (16.12.2014), Геннадий Юрич (15.12.2014), Паня (15.12.2014)

----------


## Антончик

> Чтобы Вы смогли понять ответ, Вам нужно понять эту группу мужчин. Любое действие в неведении неправильно изначально. Решение коана в мудрости. В прекращении неведения. Если Вы эту мудрость не взрастили, Вы отвергаете этих людей, эти люди отвергают Вас. Вы не знаете, как проявить к ним уважение, как переключить их внимание, как разобраться в ситуации. Вы не понимаете, как такая ситуация вообще могла сложиться, ведь перед Вами нелюди, что-то, что Вы не хотите воспринимать как подобное себе.


Вот например я не понимаю. Но хотел бы понять. Если бы вы могли объяснить, или предложить метод, приводящий к пониманию этих людей, то было бы здорово!

----------


## Антон Федотов

> Давайте возьмём самого знаменитого фехтовальщика Миямото Мусаси. Ведь очевидно же, что за страстным желанием быть непревзойденным мастером и провести всю жизнь в войнах и дуэлях стоит честолюбие и гордыня.


Однако, это не помешало ему закончить жизнь мирно в монастыре, куда японцы до сих пор на поклон ходят: http://hippy-old.livejournal.com/108143.html Вот и пойми их, японцев...

----------

Геннадий Юрич (15.12.2014)

----------


## Геннадий Юрич

> Однако, это не помешало ему закончить жизнь мирно в монастыре, куда японцы до сих пор на поклон ходят: http://hippy-old.livejournal.com/108143.html Вот и пойми их, японцев...


Да пусть себе ходят. И я бы ходил будь я синто-буддистом. Но я сужу конечно же субъективно обусловленный идеями гуманизма о ценности человеческой жизни. В древнем обществе жизнь человека не стоила и ломаного гроша вот и рубили друг-дружку. Сложно оценивать мораль самураев из 21 века.

----------


## Антон Федотов

> Да пусть себе ходят. И я бы ходил будь я синто-буддистом.


На входе там дзэнский монах сидел... в остальном согласен конечно.

----------


## Крымский

> Давайте возьмём самого знаменитого фехтовальщика Миямото Мусаси. Ведь очевидно же, что за страстным желанием быть непревзойденным мастером и провести всю жизнь в войнах и дуэлях стоит честолюбие и гордыня.


Давайте. Он не проводил всю свою жизнь в войнах и дуэлях  :Smilie: 
Он как раз в разные периоды своей жизни занимался разным и в конце концов, перестав фехтовать, обратился к тем самым ценностям.
"Книга пяти колец" описание трансформации содержит.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вот например я не понимаю. Но хотел бы понять. Если бы вы могли объяснить, или предложить метод, приводящий к пониманию этих людей, то было бы здорово!


Не избегайте непонятных, отрицательных, отвратительных людей. Не пренебрегайте их жизненным выбором. Смотрите на каждого как на самого себя, смотрите, чего не знаете Вы, чего не знает другой человек. Тогда Вы увидите мир глазами любого человека, какого захотите. Вы увидите его беспокойства, его тревоги, его мечты, его страсти.

----------


## Геннадий Юрич

> Давайте. Он не проводил всю свою жизнь в войнах и дуэлях 
> Он как раз в разные периоды своей жизни занимался разным и в конце концов, перестав фехтовать, обратился к тем самым ценностям.
> "Книга пяти колец" описание трансформации содержит.


Так я об это и говорил раньше. Что истинный дзен предлагал человеку переосмыслить свою жизнь. Есть время махать мечом, пить водку, портить девок:-) , а приходит время и выбирать Путь Будды. Но если какой-то самурай рубит головы на пропалую или буддийский монах (тут все таки больше поучавствовала школа сингон), то видимо они ещё не встали на Путь.

----------


## Геннадий Юрич

> Не избегайте непонятных, отрицательных, отвратительных людей. Не пренебрегайте их жизненным выбором. Смотрите на каждого как на самого себя, смотрите, чего не знаете Вы, чего не знает другой человек. Тогда Вы увидите мир глазами любого человека, какого захотите. Вы увидите его беспокойства, его тревоги, его мечты, его страсти.


В нашем городе компания парней студенческого возраста, по слуху под наркотой, затащили мальчишку третеклашку на крышу общяги-девятиэтажки и сбросили вниз. 
Так что пусть бодхисатва смотрит на мир ихними глазами, а я бы их просто задушил, окажись родителем.

----------


## Фил

> Конечно, у него был кодекс чести, что не мешало ему хлестать водку, играть в азартные игры, портить девок и пороть крестьян.


Богатырского здоровья были люди!  :Smilie:

----------

Геннадий Юрич (15.12.2014)

----------


## Нико

> В нашем городе компания парней студенческого возраста, по слуху под наркотой, затащили мальчишку третеклашку на крышу общяги-девятиэтажки и сбросили вниз. 
> Так что пусть бодхисатва смотрит на мир ихними глазами, а я бы их просто задушил, окажись родителем.


Не задушите вы, не сможете задушить. А у бодхисаттвы взгляд, как полагается, широкий.

----------


## Геннадий Юрич

> Богатырского здоровья были люди!


Да, были люди в наше время
Могучее,лихое племя,
Богатыри,не вы.:-)

----------

Фил (15.12.2014)

----------


## Нико

> В нашем городе компания парней студенческого возраста, по слуху под наркотой, затащили мальчишку третеклашку на крышу общяги-девятиэтажки и сбросили вниз. 
> Так что пусть бодхисатва смотрит на мир ихними глазами, а я бы их просто задушил, окажись родителем.


http://dharma.ru/product/12190

Вот это читайте хотя бы

----------


## Геннадий Юрич

> http://dharma.ru/product/12190
> 
> Вот это читайте хотя бы


Зачем?

----------


## Фил

> Не задушите вы, не сможете задушить. А у бодхисаттвы взгляд, как полагается, широкий.


Задушить у меня сил бы не хватило. А вот какой нибудь арматурой сзади огреть - вполне. В состоянии аффекта. Потом возможно запал бы прошел и уже не смог бы. Ну если бы их нашли лет через 5 там. Тогда уж черт с ними.

----------

Геннадий Юрич (15.12.2014), Нико (15.12.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Зачем?


Для тренировки ума

----------


## Won Soeng

> В нашем городе компания парней студенческого возраста, по слуху под наркотой, затащили мальчишку третеклашку на крышу общяги-девятиэтажки и сбросили вниз. 
> Так что пусть бодхисатва смотрит на мир ихними глазами, а я бы их просто задушил, окажись родителем.


Так обычно и происходит, если люди не знают, что все слеплены из одного теста. Вы не можете исправить то, что не понимаете.
Вы можете сдерживать, можете остановить. Но это не будет иметь отношения к буддизму

Если Вы интересуетесь сутью буддизма, для Вас будет один ответ, один совет. Если не интересуетесь - ответ будет другой, совет будет другой.
Зависит от Вашей мотивации. 

Обычному человеку совет - не надо дружить с неподобающими людьми. Вы заразитесь их взглядами. Вы потеряете пять благодетелей.
Совет тому, кто взращивает бодхичитту - никого не отвергать, смотреть в корень всех ситуаций.

Вы принимаете обет спасти все чувствующие существа или лишь произносите его не принимая?

----------


## Геннадий Юрич

> Так обычно и происходит, если люди не знают, что все слеплены из одного теста. Вы не можете исправить то, что не понимаете.
> Вы можете сдерживать, можете остановить. Но это не будет иметь отношения к буддизму
> 
> Если Вы интересуетесь сутью буддизма, для Вас будет один ответ, один совет. Если не интересуетесь - ответ будет другой, совет будет другой.
> Зависит от Вашей мотивации. 
> 
> Обычному человеку совет - не надо дружить с неподобающими людьми. Вы заразитесь их взглядами. Вы потеряете пять благодетелей.
> Совет тому, кто взращивает бодхичитту - никого не отвергать, смотреть в корень всех ситуаций.
> 
> Вы принимаете обет спасти все чувствующие существа или лишь произносите его не принимая?


Да я ещё не принимал обетов, живу принципом поступай с другим так как бы ты хотел чтоб поступали с тобой.

----------


## Геннадий Юрич

> Для тренировки ума


У меня пока все в порядке с умом. Когда прийдёт осознание что не в порядке обязательно прочту.

----------


## Нико

> У меня пока все в порядке с умом. Когда прийдёт осознание что не в порядке обязательно прочту.


Да ну :Facepalm:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да я ещё не принимал обетов, живу принципом поступай с другим так как бы ты хотел чтоб поступали с тобой.


В таком случае, Вы можете принять для себя решение поступать жестоко с людьми, которые, на Ваш взгляд жестоки к Вам (или к другим). Это может быть для Вас вполне гармоничным, поскольку Ваш гнев и агрессия для Вас будут оправданы теми ценностями, которые для Вас дороги (без различения причин, почему они Вам дороги). 

Если же Вас заинтересует вопрос почему те или иные ценности для Вас значимы - Вам придется постигать и то, что эти ценности разрушает, что направлено против них, либо затрагивает их ненаправленно (стихийно, например).

----------

Алик (16.12.2014), Нико (15.12.2014), Фил (15.12.2014)

----------


## Геннадий Юрич

> Да ну


А что вас смущает? Вы поставили себе высокую цель и сравнивая свою волю и ум с идеалом приходите к выводу что больны. Я оценив свои возможности, планку решил не завышать, спасать всех не собираюсь. Стараюсь по конфуциански проживать ту жизнь, что даёт мне Дао и быть благодарным. Сплю спокойно и не нервничаю:-)  Но если на меня, что-то снизойдет и я осознаю что пора эволюционировать дальше тогда будем,что-то решать. 
Так что если вы в своём уме нашли какие-то проблемы-это ваши проблемы. Я же так глубоко не копаю-поэтому и проблем меньше:-)

----------


## Нико

> А что вас смущает? Вы поставили себе высокую цель и сравнивая свою волю и ум с идеалом приходите к выводу что больны. Я оценив свои возможности, планку решил не завышать, спасать всех не собираюсь. Стараюсь по конфуциански проживать ту жизнь, что даёт мне Дао и быть благодарным. Сплю спокойно и не нервничаю:-)  Но если на меня, что-то снизойдет и я осознаю что пора эволюционировать дальше тогда будем,что-то решать. 
> Так что если вы в своём уме нашли какие-то проблемы-это ваши проблемы. Я же так глубоко не копаю-поэтому и проблем меньше:-)


У меня нет проблем, только есть обеты бодхисаттвы. Это много или мало?)

----------


## Геннадий Юрич

> В таком случае, Вы можете принять для себя решение поступать жестоко с людьми, которые, на Ваш взгляд жестоки к Вам (или к другим). Это может быть для Вас вполне гармоничным, поскольку Ваш гнев и агрессия для Вас будут оправданы теми ценностями, которые для Вас дороги (без различения причин, почему они Вам дороги). 
> .


Почему вы так решили? Ведь принцип гласит не поступай так как они поступают с тобой, а относись так как бы ты хотел чтоб относились к тебе. 
Ну, а что касается отморозков то потеря таких особей будет благом для общества. И люди спят спокойно не боясь за своих детей и Бытие ничего не теряет с ихней потерей. Пусть покрутятся в низших мирах. А как их там спасать это не моя забота, а забота тех кто эти обеты принимал, то бишь бодхисатв.

----------


## Нико

> Почему вы так решили? Ведь принцип гласит не поступай так как они поступают с тобой, а относись так как бы ты хотел чтоб относились к тебе. 
> Ну, а что касается отморозков то потеря таких особей будет благом для общества. И люди спят спокойно не боясь за своих детей и Бытие ничего не теряет с ихней потерей. Пусть покрутятся в низших мирах. А как их там спасать это не моя забота, а забота тех кто эти обеты принимал, то бишь бодхисатв.


Лихо вы спаслись от низших миров).

----------


## Геннадий Юрич

> У меня нет проблем, только есть обеты бодхисаттвы. Это много или мало?)


Ну так и у меня нет проблем потому как эти обеты не принял и не создал конфликта в своём уме между идеалом и своим обусловленным поведением.
Вот сейчас как раз читаю по теме о том как монахи школы сингон толи тэндай в жажде политических преференций принимали участия в военных конфликтах убивая противников и думаю, чем же отличается человек принявший обеты от не принявшего?

----------


## Геннадий Юрич

> Лихо вы спаслись от низших миров).


Что есть то есть.

----------


## Нико

> Ну так и у меня нет проблем потому как эти обеты не принял и не создал конфликта в своём уме между идеалом и своим обусловленным поведением.
> Вот сейчас как раз читаю по теме о том как монахи школы сингон толи тэндай в жажде политических преференций принимали участия в военных конфликтах убивая противников и думаю, чем же отличается человек принявший обеты от не принявшего?


Ненасилием отличается. Есть такая буква)

----------


## Геннадий Юрич

> Ненасилием отличается. Есть такая буква)


Вы невнимательно прочитали то что я написал?  Где же ненасилие в тех монахах?

----------


## Нико

> Вы невнимательно прочитали то что я написал?  Где же ненасилие в тех монахах?


А это неважно, прочитала я. Вы главное сами обет дайте).

----------


## Геннадий Юрич

> А это неважно, прочитала я. Вы главное сами обет дайте).


Обязательно дам, когда созрею.

----------

Нико (15.12.2014)

----------


## Крымский

> Так я об это и говорил раньше. Что истинный дзен предлагал человеку переосмыслить свою жизнь.


Ок, но причем тут водка и девки? Статистически это увлечения маргиналов, а не "большинства", у рядового самурая все ровнее и скучнее гораздо  :Smilie: 




> Но если какой-то самурай рубит головы на пропалую или буддийский монах ..., то видимо они ещё не встали на Путь.


А если разборчиво рубит, то почему нельзя?
Монахам нельзя то, что нельзя, а не то, что кажется, что им нельзя  :Smilie:

----------


## Геннадий Юрич

> Ок, но причем тут водка и девки? Статистически это увлечения маргиналов, а не "большинства", у рядового самурая все ровнее и скучнее гораздо 
> 
> 
> 
> А если разборчиво рубит, то почему нельзя?
> Монахам нельзя то, что нельзя, а не то, что кажется, что им нельзя


Водка и девки удел маргиналов? Снимите свои розовые очки и проедтесь по России, сплошная маргиналия.
По качану. Если вы считаете, что монах принявший обет ненасилия который указан в винае  начинает рубить головы и штурмовать крепости, причём не ради защиты а ради своей выгоды, такой монах идёт Истинным Путём то видимо у нас разные пути и мы друг друга не понимаем.

----------

Антончик (16.12.2014)

----------


## Антончик

> Не избегайте непонятных, отрицательных, отвратительных людей. Не пренебрегайте их жизненным выбором. Смотрите на каждого как на самого себя, смотрите, чего не знаете Вы, чего не знает другой человек. Тогда Вы увидите мир глазами любого человека, какого захотите. Вы увидите его беспокойства, его тревоги, его мечты, его страсти.


Тогда нужно быть достаточно сильным, чтобы при этом противостоять их разрушительному воздействию.




> Совет тому, кто взращивает бодхичитту - никого не отвергать, смотреть в корень всех ситуаций.


Ну так если общение с негативными людьми принесёт страдания мне и им, и я сейчас не Будда и не в состоянии их спасти или повлиять положительно, хотя они на меня отрицательно не повлияют. Есть ли смысл общаться и получать проьблемы, когда можно этого не делать? И если при этом я не против чтобы они достигли состояния Будды или были счастливы. По моему это два разных вопроса - общаться/необщаться с кем-то и желать/нежелать ему достичь нирваны и избавиться от страданий. Пока непонятна взаимосвязь одного с другим. Пока я не достиг сиддх и десятого бхуми, на котором вероятно мог бы всех подряд обращать беспрепятственно.




> Ну, а что касается отморозков то потеря таких особей будет благом для общества. И люди спят спокойно не боясь за своих детей и Бытие ничего не теряет с ихней потерей.


Это как раз похоже на джатаку где будущий Будда Шакьямуни убил разбойника на корабле. В обетах Бодхисаттв кстати есть же такие, что "не проявлять насилие, когда этого требует ситуация - это нарушение" - то есть например если можешь остановить таких отморозков убив их, и спасти тем самым жизни обычных людей, но не делаешь этого - то нарушаешь обеты.
В тантрических некоторых есть например что-то в духе "испытывать жалость к тем, кого устраняешь гневными методами на благо живых существ - нарушение". (жалось не равно сострадание, например) Ну то есть опять же отсылка к предыдущему описанному обету.

----------

Геннадий Юрич (16.12.2014)

----------


## Геннадий Юрич

> Самураи или Буси-до к буддизму не имеют отношения.


Лично для меня это вопрос не однозначный. Ведь входили же самураи в религиозные общины и нитирэновцев и дзедо сю(амидистов), значит все таки имели отношение. С нембуцу и в бой вступали. Ну а как ещё? Ведь буддизм не только для монахов, он и для обычных людей. А в период бесконечных войн куда от этого убежишь?

----------


## Фил

> Водка и девки удел маргиналов? Снимите свои розовые очки и проедтесь по России, сплошная маргиналия.


Это как раз - норма.
Наоборот, трезвость и целомудрие - удел маргиналов. До такой степени маргиналов, что нормальные люди воспринимают их как фриков.

----------

Балдинг (16.12.2014), Геннадий Юрич (16.12.2014)

----------


## Геннадий Юрич

> Это как раз - норма.
> Наоборот, трезвость и целомудрие - удел маргиналов. До такой степени маргиналов, что нормальные люди воспринимают их как фриков.


Дак вот и я о том же. Говорить что какой-то средневековый мелкопоместный дворянчик-самурай развлекал себя тем, что занимался каллиграфией, писал романы и собирал гербарий слишком наивно. Хотя конечно же было и такое. 
Девки, сакэ и война-вот развлекуха для обычных барчуков:-)

----------


## Фил

> Дак вот и я о том же. Говорить что какой-то средневековый мелкопоместный дворянчик-самурай развлекал себя тем, что занимался каллиграфией, писал романы и собирал гербарий слишком наивно. Хотя конечно же было и такое. 
> Девки, сакэ и война-вот развлекуха для обычных барчуков:-)


Потому что таких никчемных людей история стерла в пыль.
А до нас сквозь века и расстояния дошли такие самураи, как Мацуо Басё.

----------

Алик (16.12.2014), Аурум (16.12.2014), Геннадий Юрич (16.12.2014)

----------


## Фил

_Цукиока Ёситоси (1890)._ 
Генерал Акаси Гидаю готовится совершить сэппуку после проигранной битвы за своего господина Акэти Мицухидэ в 1582 году. Он только что написал свой предсмертный стих, который также можно видеть в верхнем правом углу картины.

----------

Алик (16.12.2014), Нико (16.12.2014)

----------


## Крымский

> Водка и девки удел маргиналов? Снимите свои розовые очки и проедтесь по России, сплошная маргиналия.


Только в Вашем воображении, извините.
И Япония была страна патриархальная(и есть), и Россия даже сейчас страна преимущественно патриархальная.
Это значит, например, что у средней женщины было менее трех половых партнеров за всю жизнь, и даже сейчас менее 5.
С потреблением крепких напитков примерно та же история - алкоголиков относительно мало и "водку пьянствуют" гораздо меньше, чем пиво.




> Если вы считаете, что монах принявший обет ненасилия который указан в винае  начинает рубить головы и штурмовать крепости, причём не ради защиты а ради своей выгоды, такой монах идёт Истинным Путём то видимо у нас разные пути и мы друг друга не понимаем.


Самураи разве монахи, когда на службе? Монахи разве самураи? Зачем Вы смешиваете?

Вы обеты и "смертные грехи" не путаете? В буддизме Бога и Страшного суда нет, не благое может быть исправлено и отработано  :Smilie:

----------


## Геннадий Юрич

> Только в Вашем воображении, извините.
> И Япония была страна патриархальная(и есть), и Россия даже сейчас страна преимущественно патриархальная.
> Это значит, например, что у средней женщины было менее трех половых партнеров за всю жизнь, и даже сейчас менее 5.
> С потреблением крепких напитков примерно та же история - алкоголиков относительно мало и "водку пьянствуют" гораздо меньше, чем пиво.
> 
> 
> 
> Самураи разве монахи, когда на службе? Монахи разве самураи? Зачем Вы смешиваете?
> 
> Вы обеты и "смертные грехи" не путаете? В буддизме Бога и Страшного суда нет, не благое может быть исправлено и отработано


Ну если у вас в России (или у нас на Украине) с алкоголизмом проблем нет то я и не стану переубеждать вас. Мне это не интересно. Похоже вы Махнача начитались.
Что касается обетов, вы бы внимательней читали контекст. Там был акцент на буддийских монахах-воинах. Что же самураев то я уже высказался. Военное, служилое сословие-и предъявлять им какие-то высокие моральные ценности из 21 века я не стану. И идеализировать их тоже не буду.Пусть этим занимается японский кинематограф.

----------


## Крымский

> Ну если у вас в России (или у нас на Украине) с алкоголизмом проблем ...


Понял, извините. 
На Украине в статистику больше не верят, только в кино, газеты и телевизор.
Сказали бы сразу, что с Украины, и я бы с глупыми цифрами к Вам не лез бы, конечно  :Smilie: 




> Мне это не интересно. Похоже вы Махнача начитались.


Понял, но вообще я занимался полевыми социологическими исследованиями в российских городах и селах. 
Поэтому и ездил, и данные собирал, и обрабатывал лично  :Smilie:  




> Что касается обетов, вы бы внимательней читали контекст.


Контекст нельзя читать, простите, текст можно читать.




> Там был акцент на буддийских монахах-воинах. Что же самураев то я уже высказался. Военное, служилое сословие-и предъявлять им какие-то высокие моральные ценности из 21 века я не стану. И идеализировать их тоже не буду.Пусть этим занимается японский кинематограф.


Вы огульно их обвиняете в какой-то чепухе на основании отрицания какой-то чепуховой "идеализации японским кинематографом".
Куросаву посмотрите, например, там и грязные, и бухают, но меньшинство, как и в обычной жизни  :Smilie: 

Про обеты и их нарушения: Вы понимаете, что по совокупности, а не в частностях счет в буддизме?
В дзен еще конкретно и случай имеет важное значение, не сбрасывайте со счетов "внезапное просветление", 
оно не только для праведников, что, видимо, воинов и привлекает.

----------

Алик (16.12.2014), Фил (16.12.2014)

----------


## Геннадий Юрич

Если хотите поговорить об алкоголизме в России можете создать новую тему. Мне достаточно собственных глаз или же просто вбить в поисковик "Алкоголизм в России". Читать не перечитать.

----------


## Крымский

> Если хотите поговорить об алкоголизме в России можете создать новую тему. Мне достаточно собственных глаз или же просто вбить в поисковик "Алкоголизм в России". Читать не перечитать.


Ну, вбейте по алкоголизму, а еще и по статистике венерических заболеваний (спутники верные большого количества половых партнеров и частой их смены), и посмотрите. Меряется в случаях на 100 000 человек, обычно  :Smilie:

----------


## Геннадий Юрич

> Ну, вбейте по алкоголизму, а еще и по статистике венерических заболеваний (спутники верные большого количества половых партнеров и частой их смены), и посмотрите. Меряется в случаях на 100 000 человек, обычно


Вбил. Везде одно и тоже
Алкоголизм в России — масштабная социальная проблема[1], которая серьезно подрывает[2] социально-экономические и духовно-нравственные основы жизнедеятельности общества и угрожает национальной безопасности[3][4] России[5][6] из-за высоких уровней заболеваемости, смертности[5], преступности, связанных с употреблением спиртных изделий[7], подрывает психическое здоровье и нормальную жизнедеятельность более благополучного населения. Алкоголизм в России, по некоторым оценкам, приобрёл характер национального бедствия[3][8] и имеет масштабы гуманитарной катастрофы[9].

Привязанность к потреблению алкогольных напитков в России уже давно успела достичь пугающих масштабов. История алкоголизма в России очень длительная, хотя старая традиция пить водку или вино уже утратила свой первоначальный смысл, спиртные напитки не потеряли свою популярность. Употребление спиртного превратилось в пьянство, люди стали зависимыми от алкоголя и ради «зеленого змия» готовы отдать все хорошее, что есть у них в жизни – свое здоровье, здравый ум, семейные отношения, любимую работу, уважение коллег, положение в обществе. Пагубное пристрастие к алкоголю в России распространяется со скоростью лавины, погребая под собой миллионы человеческих судеб.

Ну и собственно статистика:alcostop.org/materials/alcoholism-statistica-russian

----------


## Крымский

> Вбил. Везде одно и тоже
> Алкоголизм в России — масштабная социальная проблема ...


Ага, по оценке 3,7% населения им затронуты, а на учете состоит 1,7%.
Понимаете о чем эти цифры и почему в случаях на 100 000 человек обычно меряют?

----------

Фил (16.12.2014)

----------


## Аурум

Вы для интереса вбейте "алкоголизм в Японии".

----------

Ersh (18.12.2014), Ho Shim (18.12.2014), Чагна Дордже (16.12.2014)

----------


## Балдинг

> В нашем городе компания парней студенческого возраста, по слуху под наркотой, затащили мальчишку третеклашку на крышу общяги-девятиэтажки и сбросили вниз. 
> Так что пусть бодхисатва смотрит на мир ихними глазами, а я бы их просто задушил, окажись родителем.


А смысл?

----------


## Балдинг

> У меня пока все в порядке с умом. Когда прийдёт осознание что не в порядке обязательно прочту.


Может оказаться поздно =)) Хотя всякую ерунду читать тоже негоже =))

----------


## Геннадий Юрич

> Может оказаться поздно =)) Хотя всякую ерунду читать тоже негоже =))


Поздно для чего?

----------


## Ersh

> Лично для меня это вопрос не однозначный. Ведь входили же самураи в религиозные общины и нитирэновцев и дзедо сю(амидистов), значит все таки имели отношение. С нембуцу и в бой вступали. Ну а как ещё? Ведь буддизм не только для монахов, он и для обычных людей. А в период бесконечных войн куда от этого убежишь?


Самураи и христиане были...

----------


## Won Soeng

> Почему вы так решили? Ведь принцип гласит не поступай так как они поступают с тобой, а относись так как бы ты хотел чтоб относились к тебе. 
> Ну, а что касается отморозков то потеря таких особей будет благом для общества. И люди спят спокойно не боясь за своих детей и Бытие ничего не теряет с ихней потерей. Пусть покрутятся в низших мирах. А как их там спасать это не моя забота, а забота тех кто эти обеты принимал, то бишь бодхисатв.


Ваши намерения хороши, но условия не всегда им способствуют. Когда окажетесь в тесном кругу "отморозков", поймете, что и они люди, и их можно спасти. Пока - Вам это ни к чему, Вы все еще верите в то, что благо может быть неисчерпаемым.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Тогда нужно быть достаточно сильным, чтобы при этом противостоять их разрушительному воздействию.
> 
> Ну так если общение с негативными людьми принесёт страдания мне и им, и я сейчас не Будда и не в состоянии их спасти или повлиять положительно, хотя они на меня отрицательно не повлияют. Есть ли смысл общаться и получать проьблемы, когда можно этого не делать? И если при этом я не против чтобы они достигли состояния Будды или были счастливы. По моему это два разных вопроса - общаться/необщаться с кем-то и желать/нежелать ему достичь нирваны и избавиться от страданий. Пока непонятна взаимосвязь одного с другим. Пока я не достиг сиддх и десятого бхуми, на котором вероятно мог бы всех подряд обращать беспрепятственно.


Вы верно рассуждаете, просто сместите немного акцент в моих словах. Не стремиться к таким людям, а всего лишь - не отталкивать их.

----------

Антончик (17.12.2014)

----------


## Балдинг

> Поздно для чего?


Это как анекдот объяснять =)) Попробую. Вы писали, что когда придет сознание, что с умом что-то не в порядке, вот тогда... Но как бэ не получилось, что поздно пить боржоми. М.б. имеет смысл не дожидаться, как почувствуешь, а профилактически?

----------


## Геннадий Юрич

> Это как анекдот объяснять =)) Попробую. Вы писали, что когда придет сознание, что с умом что-то не в порядке, вот тогда... Но как бэ не получилось, что поздно пить боржоми. М.б. имеет смысл не дожидаться, как почувствуешь, а профилактически?


Если другая жизнь есть продолжим там, если нет то какой смысл вообще во всех этих потугах. И снова же, получилось-не получилось. Это все ваши догадки. Каждый человек проживает жизнь,день,момент соответственно тому на каком уровне "эволюции"находится его сознание. Я живу на своём уровне и оценивая свои силы понимаю, что выше головы не прыгну. Вы живёте на своём уровне и тоже не прыгаете выше головы посту как вместо того чтоб медитировать умничаете раздавая советы тем, кому они не нужны.

----------


## Фил

> Если другая жизнь есть продолжим там, если нет то какой смысл вообще во всех этих потугах.


 Даже если другая жизнь - есть, смысла это тоже не добавляет.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Даже если другая жизнь - есть, смысла это тоже не добавляет.


Кому? : ))

----------


## Фил

> Кому? : ))


Тому, у кого она есть.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Тому, у кого она есть.


Есть люди, обретающие смысл даже в какой-то чепухе, вроде собирания пробок от пивных бутылок.
С другой стороны -- есть окончательно утратившие смысл существования и живущие лишь по инерции.
При этом есть путь Будды с его четырьмя истинами, внутренними практиками работы с умом и определённой аксиоматикой, включающей в себя представление о безначальном множестве рождений и предполагающей высшую цель/смысл.

Итого: если оставить в покое смысл/смыслы, привнесённые от рождения и далее, то с определённого момента *каждый сам себе* "добавляет" смысл или отбрасывает/утрачивает таковой -- сообразно своему уму... Нет? : )

----------

Нико (19.12.2014), Фил (17.12.2014)

----------


## Фил

Вы все правильно *выделили*.

----------


## Балдинг

> Если другая жизнь есть продолжим там, если нет то какой смысл вообще во всех этих потугах. И снова же, получилось-не получилось. Это все ваши догадки. Каждый человек проживает жизнь,день,момент соответственно тому на каком уровне "эволюции"находится его сознание. Я живу на своём уровне и оценивая свои силы понимаю, что выше головы не прыгну. Вы живёте на своём уровне и тоже не прыгаете выше головы посту как вместо того чтоб медитировать умничаете раздавая советы тем, кому они не нужны.


Согласен, всё есьм суета и томление духа.
Извиняюсь, если было воспринято, как ненужный совет. Скорее желание предупредить, из стереотипа "лучше перебдеть, чем недобдеть".

----------

Геннадий Юрич (18.12.2014)

----------


## Балдинг

Здравствуйте, Геннадий Юрич. Кстати сейчас вспомнил. По индукции. В Бхагават Гите было место, точно не воспроизведу с академического перевода, но смысл типа, что кто как верует, так за гробом и огребает. Далее, памятуя одно место из любезно предоставленного Жекой конспекта лекции по абхидхармистским чтениям (через поиск по ключевому слову "конспект" находится почти моментально), там идея типо предсмертная карма работает по приоритету перед накопленной (по аналогии с очередями кредиторов у банкротируемого должника). Далее вспоминаем, что в рай первым вошел разбойник, висевший на кресте рядом с Иисусом. Далее вспоминаем Ангулималу, который таки пробудился, исчерпав карму в текущем земном воплощении. И получается, что в принципе для верующего человека, тем более махаяниста, валить можно. Т.е. по предписанию "для лохов" как бы нельзя, но если очень надо, для Дартаньянов можно. Завалил - покаялся, завалил - покаялся. И не забыть по итогу сделать правильно последний выдох ПЖ. А там в благое переродиться и дальше валить можно. Великое дело - вера!

----------


## Геннадий Юрич

> Здравствуйте, Геннадий Юрич. Кстати сейчас вспомнил. По индукции. В Бхагават Гите было место, точно не воспроизведу с академического перевода, но смысл типа, что кто как верует, так за гробом и огребает. Далее, памятуя одно место из любезно предоставленного Жекой конспекта лекции по абхидхармистским чтениям (через поиск по ключевому слову "конспект" находится почти моментально), там идея типо предсмертная карма работает по приоритету перед накопленной (по аналогии с очередями кредиторов у банкротируемого должника). Далее вспоминаем, что в рай первым вошел разбойник, висевший на кресте рядом с Иисусом. Далее вспоминаем Ангулималу, который таки пробудился, исчерпав карму в текущем земном воплощении. И получается, что в принципе для верующего человека, тем более махаяниста, валить можно. Т.е. по предписанию "для лохов" как бы нельзя, но если очень надо, для Дартаньянов можно. Завалил - покаялся, завалил - покаялся. И не забыть по итогу сделать правильно последний выдох ПЖ. А там в благое переродиться и дальше валить можно. Великое дело - вера!


Совершенно верно. Потому и склоняюсь к дзен-амидаизму. Но совершенно по иным причинам нежели у вас, в которых явно ощущается ирония.Не знаю как там Ангвлимала исчерпал карму, а вот с разбойником не так все однозначно. В евангелии не упомянуты его похождения и есть большая вероятность, учитывая что за него ходатайствовало так много людей и способ казни, считать его зилотом. А там совершенно иной уровень сознания нежели у обычного маньяка каким был Ангулимала.

----------

